# 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Hallo, liebe Community

Ich bin noch neu hier und habe ein frage.

Da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann welche Graka ich nehmen soll würde ich gerne eure meinung wissen.

Ich hatte mir überlegt als CPU: AMD FX-8350

Graka:7870 OC oder 7950 (OC)(auf jedenfall will ich crysis 3 auf ultra zocken können)

intel kommt nicht infrage da ich intel zu teuer finde und AMD schon immer gut war(laut meiner ehrfahrungen).

Nvidia finde ich ist auch zu überteuert wenn man sich die daten der GTX 670 anschaut: 1344 Cuda Recheneinheiten und für das geld kriegt man doch schon eine 7950 mit 1792 Stream-Prozessoren(ich weiß aber auch nicht ob das was ausmacht).

den Ram habe ich mir schon bestellt : Kingston HyperX blu 8GB DDR3

Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3+ Chipsatz AMD 970 

Netzteil : OCZ Fatal1ty Series PC-Netzteil 550 W

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28

Festplatte:1000GB für ungefähr 60€ (weiß ich nicht den name)

ist das so gut ausgewählt oder kann man da was anderes nehmen? also beim Gehäuse muss unbedingt ein Staubfilter dabei sein.

Zurzeit benutze ich einen Medion Akoya P4350 D( AMD Athlon 2 X3 425 und Graka: Radeon HD 4550) und es wird zeit nachzurüsten.^^

PS. Der FX macht bei crysis 3 mehr fps als intel. ich werde aber nicht zu intel gehen da mir diese zu teuer sind.

je günstiger desto besser  oder heißt es immer noch warten auf die Radeon HD 8000 (8870 ist interessant) und Radeon HD 9970?

Auf Rechtschreibfehler wurde nicht geachtet. 

Natürlich will ich das der Rechner so günstig wie möglich gehalten wird.

[Ansonsten spiele ich noch WoT(World of Tanks) und Silent hunter wobei ich eigentlich mit der hardware mehr crysis 3 zocken würde.] 

Danke im Voraus an Alle Antworten 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Intel ist bei den Games einfach besser, du kannst auch den günstigen i5 4570 nehmen und bei der Grafikkarte eine schnelle 7970 die gerade 249€ kostet.
Soll ich dir mal was zusammen stellen für max 950€?

Edit: Hier nimmste dies hier https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22050221ea73139deec73d445b62c2468fa2967648f93
zusätzlich diese Grafikkarte http://geizhals.de/msi-r7970-twin-frozr-3gd5-oc-be-v277-031r-a937998.html
Gesamtpreis: ca 834€
Gamingleistung: sehr hoch.

Klick dich hier mal durch die Games durch (über dem benchmark die Spiele anklicken zum wechseln) http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Haswe...7-4770K-Core-i5-4670K-Core-i5-4570-1071762/2/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Trotzdem geht in der Masse der FX neben dem Intel beim zocken unter. Wenn es wirklich unbedingt ein FX sein muss reicht der FX 6300 völlig. Das Board wäre ganz ok aber das NT ist eher für die Tonne und die 500W braucht man nicht. Ich würde dort eher wenn es ganz günstig sein soll zu dem BeQuiet System Power S7 450W nehmen. Beim Gehäuse könnte man auch das Zalman Z9 ins Auge fassen und bei der Festplatte halt die Seagate


----------



## Fafafin (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Hallo Kekskrieger,

willkommen im Forum. Wie man aus deinem Beitrag herauslesen kann, benötigst du ganz dringend einige Beratung.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Der Ram den du bestellt hast läuft mit 1,65V, am besten stornieren.
Das Gehäuse in der Konfig oben von mir ist gedämmt und für unter 60€ sehr gut.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir überlegt als CPU: AMD FX-8350



das ist ein zu teurer fx 8320 mit etwas mehr takt



> intel kommt nicht infrage da ich intel zu teuer finde und AMD schon immer gut war(laut meiner ehrfahrungen).



intel wäre bei dem budget zum zocken die bessere wahl, da schneller und sparsamer



> Nvidia finde ich ist auch zu überteuert wenn man sich die daten der GTX 670 anschaut: 1344 Cuda Recheneinheiten und für das geld kriegt man doch schon eine 7950 mit 1792 Stream-Prozessoren(ich weiß aber auch nicht ob das was ausmacht).



eine gtx 670 ist schneller als eine hd 7950



> den Ram habe ich mir schon bestellt : Kingston HyperX blu 8GB DDR3



solange er 1,5V hat



> Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3+ Chipsatz AMD 970



für den fx ok, allerdings rate ich zu einem aktuellen i5



> Netzteil : OCZ Fatal1ty Series PC-Netzteil 550 W



das fatality wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt die empfehlung, es ist recht lautund nicht so effizient. leg etwas geld für ein straight power e9 400 watt drauf, das macht es besser



> Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28



wenn es dir gefällt



> Festplatte:1000GB für ungefähr 60€ (weiß ich nicht den name)



das ist dann wohl die seagate 7200.14 1tb



> PS. Der FX macht bei crysis 3 mehr fps als intel. ich werde aber nicht zu intel gehen da mir diese zu teuer sind.



das stimmt nicht ganz. nur wenn (sehr viele) gräser berechnet werden müssen, liegt der fx vor einem i5. ansonsten ists umgekehrt

meine empfehlung also:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

knapp 900€, schneller als amd


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

Also erstmal möchte ich mich herzlich bedanken für solch schnelle antworten denn ich war mal in anderen forums und das hat über 1woche gedauert bis jemand eine antwort schrieb. Danke

1. Was ist mit dem Ram? Hab ich den falschen ausgewählt?

2.ich glaube eine Radeon hd 7970 ist die bessere wahl.

3. Schafft der i5 auch fraps aufnahmen in crysis 3 und render er auch schnell? Oder gibts da einen unterschied zum FX?

4.das mit dem netzteil hat mir geholfen denn fatality ist wirklich nicht das beste weil ich mir das schon gedacht habe da so an E9 auch gedacht. Aber welche graka wäre die alternative?

Geschrieben mit mobile phone

ups das mit dem netzteil bitte von der schreibweise nicht so ernst nehmen.

Wie gesagt mitm handy zu schreiben ist aber auch schwierieg.:/


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wenn du wirklich sehr oft renderst etc würde ich dir den Xeon empfehlen Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Mag sein, dass beim rendern die AMD CPU bissl schneller ist als der i5 nur alles in allem ist die dem i5 Haushoch unterlegen.
Wenn du nur ab und zu renderst reicht der i5 locker für alles.
Beim Xeon hättest du halt einen Aufpreis von ca 50€ im vgl zum i5, der wiederum ist sowohl in Games gut als auch beim rendern.
Wie gesagt mit dem i5 kann man auch rendern auch wenn es mit der AMD CPU oder dem Xeon bissl schneller gehen mag, falls dies exzessiv betrieben wird, dann nimm lieber den Xeon.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ok danke. Aber das mit dem Ram versteh ich noch nicht.

Ich denke 1600mhz reichen aus oder verstehe ich schon wieder was falsch? hmm

Xeon ist doch ein Serverprozessor.

Aber xeon soll gut sein habe ich auch schon gesehen


----------



## wollekassel (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich hab nen FX 8320 @4,2 + Gigabyte 7970 OC Edition und alles ist gut. Spiele laufen prima, nebenbei x264 rendern, meine Metal-Sammlung in FLAC konvertieren, alles so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Natürlich "tut" es heutzutage jede Top-CPU beider Hersteller.
Die Anforderungen (genau wie die gebotene Leistung) stagnieren seit ein - zwei Jahren.

Wenn du aber eine neue Plattform aufbaust, hast du völlig freie Wahl. Und da würde ich persönlich zu Intel greifen, da man durch den Stromverbrauch den Mehrpreis während der Nutzungsdauer (3-4 Jahre sicherlich) wieder herausholen kann und (mMn) auch eine Mehrleistung in den meisten Anwendungsfällen hat. Ein i5 wäre für mich nichts (grade im Hinblick auf Fraps im Hintergrund), daher ist der Xeon auch in P/L-Sicht eine großartige Wahl.

Der FX83xx kann das auf jeden Fall auch. Die 10-20% Frames die man *vielleicht* einbüßt, merkt man sicher nicht einmal. Aber der Stromverbrauch liegt halt unter Last bis 50W drüber.

Ein beQuiet "System Power" würde ich nicht kaufen, da man da die Kabel nicht alle gesleevet bekommt und die nur mit Kabelbinder zusammen gehalten werden. Das lässt sich schwieriger verlegen und sieht nicht so hübsch aus.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ok, ist mindfactory.de und alternate.de zu empfehlen????

ist mein ausgewählter RAM ok? Kingston HyperX blu 8GB 1600Mhz Dimm

Danke noch an alle die geantwortet haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Alternate ist doch recht teuer, dann doch eher Hardwareversand. Gegen den Kingston spricht ja nix, nur bei Intel sollte die RAM Spannung bei 1,5V liegen


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

Eine SSD brauche ich auch nicht als info.

ok das hat mich nochmals beruigt

tut mir leid wenn ich das frage aber wo kann ich jetzt eine neue frage stellen?

hätte da noch eine frage für meinen freund


----------



## ztrew (22. September 2013)

Ja kommt drauf an will er noch neun Rechner zusammengestellt haben oder nur ne kurze Frage die könntest du auch hier stellen wenn sie was mit rechnern zu tun hat. Wenn nicht im jeweiligen Unterform einen thread eröffnen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

ja ich häng hier schon ne stunde und suche wie ich eine frage stellen kann

dann stelle ich sie jetzt eben so:

Also mein Freund will sich ebenfalls einen Gaming PC bauen und der soll mit einem limit von 300€ - 450€ höchsten 480€ sein.

haben wir uns gedacht das der Intel i3 3220 ganz gut wäre oder i3 4220 ansonsten noch i3 3240 und i3 4240.

AMD system: FX 6300, FX 4300

Graka: Radeon HD 7770 Ghz Edition, Geforce GTX 650 Ti Boost

wird der pc für aktuelle spiele reichen?

Mainboard ist nicht bekannt. und sonstige teile auch nicht

zurück zur alten frage: könnt ihr für meinen freund ein Gaming pc system zusammenstellen mit preis bis 450€

wäre sehr nett da ich mir unsicher bin ob ich das richtige für meinen freund ausgehwählt habe.

eine 7850 oder 660Ti ?

kann mir jemand ein system mit einem intel i7 vorschlagen für meine renderzwecke

eine SSD brauche ich nicht.

Ram sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht da ich schon bestellt habe


----------



## ztrew (22. September 2013)

Ja dann nimm doch den i7 mit dem Gigabyte d3h.
Und wenn es um so eine komplette konfig geht mach einfach nochmal einen extra thread für ihn auf.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

ok. aber ich finde das hier irgendwie nicht(ich kann keinen neuen thread öffnen).

wenn ich einen FX-8320 nehme muss der beides können, 3d Modellierung und Video Render


----------



## wollekassel (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wie gesagt der FX-8320 für EUR 130 plus Versand ist fast schon zu billig für die Leistung. Klar, er verbraucht mehr Strom als nen Intel, aber die paar EUR auf 365 Tage im Jahr hochgerechnet werden echt überbewertet. Die EUR 10-20 im Jahr sind doch nun wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Viele tun hier so, als ob sie durch diese paar Euros verhungern müssten (und geben vermutlich nebenbei jeden Tag EUR 10-20 für Kinkerlitzchen aus)

Edit:

AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD8320FRHKBOX)

Alternate lieferte bei mir bisher am schnellsten, sind im Bereich CPU's + Graka's recht teuer, dafür zuverlässig -> hier sind die Rams und Festplatten günstig/relativ günstig

Mindfactory hat bei mir bisher auch gute Dinge geleistet -> hier war der FX 8320 vom Preis her sehr attraktiv ...

Im Schnitt war hardwareversand am günstigsten (wenn man komplette HTPC's oder Gaming PC zusammen bastelt) ... ich hab da auch schon viel eingekauft, aber eine CPU kam halt mal kaputt bei mir an -> aber das kann schon mal passieren.

Alle drei genannten Versender sind jedoch uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, alle haben sie leichte Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Der Stromverbrauch macht mir nix aus. Von daher war der FX auch die erste wahl.

aber der hinweis das der fx 8350 etwas teuer ist war gut


----------



## julianbl (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

schau dir mal meine Signatur an. kann damit alles sehr gut zocken. der fx-8320 macht wirklich gute arbeit und z.b. bei Crysis 3 ist er schneller als die i5er von Intel. Natürlich haben i5/i7/xeon oder die fx ab den 6300 genug leistung für aktuelle games ist also eher eine frage der Vorlieben. Als Grafik ist die 7970 von msi für 250€ sehr zu empfehlen ich habe ne 7870 und die schaft auch fast alles auf sehr hohen details


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Naja, ob man jetzt die 2 fps mehr braucht, die der 8320 mehr bringt als ein i5 sei man dahingestellt^^

Bei nem kleinen Budget würde ich zu nem AMD raten, bei mehr Geld was zurVerfügung steht zu einem Intel.


----------



## julianbl (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

habs ja nur mal als Beispiel gebracht da die FX häufig ziemlich negative dargestellt werden obwohl sie für ihr Geld viel Leistung bringen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Naja, der Verbrauch ist ziemlich hoch, IPC recht schlecht und die Modularchitektur war auch ein Griff ins Klo.

Aber für den Preis ist die Leistung ganz ok.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



julianbl schrieb:


> schau dir mal meine Signatur an. kann damit alles sehr gut zocken. der fx-8320 macht wirklich gute arbeit und z.b. bei Crysis 3 ist er schneller als die i5er von Intel. Natürlich haben i5/i7/xeon oder die fx ab den 6300 genug leistung für aktuelle games ist also eher eine frage der Vorlieben. Als Grafik ist die 7970 von msi für 250€ sehr zu empfehlen ich habe ne 7870 und die schaft auch fast alles auf sehr hohen details


 
Da hätte ich eine Frage zur Grafikkarte: und zwar kenn ich das XFX modell Black edition und double dissipation,

Jetzt ist meine frage: wie laut ist denn die Grafikkarte? Ist sie wirklich mit 3,6 Sone so laut??? die Laustärke zählt bei mir

hab mich verguckt: du hast ja eine 7870 ich muss mir noch ein paar tests zur 7970 msi und xfx angucken und dann wird eine genommen(die MSI hat halt mehr übertaktungsfreiheit und ist im preis besser)[die xfx ist dafür schön leise.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Die XFX werden über 100°C an den Spannungswandlern, lass da lieber die Finger von.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich werde mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich ein AMD system zulegen da ich nicht all so viel geld habe  

also mein plan:

CPU : AMD FX-8320

Mainboard : Gigabyte Ga-UD3

Graka:mehrere versionen: MSI Twin FozR ,XFX Radeon HD 7970 Double Dissipation Black edition, (Radeon HD 8870) (wird noch erscheinen)

RAM: Kingston..

Netzteil: Be quiet E9 550W ?

Gehäuse :Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster , oder Sharkoon T28

Festplatte: Seagate 7200 RPM

CD-laufwerk brauche ich nicht, nehme die alten


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Keine XFX bei der 7970 

Beim E9 reicht das 450W Modell.

Rest passt soweit.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Hey,
Also erstmal zu der Grafikkarte, da solltest du die msi nehmen die ist momentan sehr billig bei 249€ und du bekommst noch Gratis Spiele, dank der amd never settle option dazu. Sowohl das T28 als auch das Arc 2 sind feine Gehäuse, wobei das Arc 2 besser ist. Allerdings tun die sich nicht viel, falls du das Design des T28 feierst, kannst du das ruhig nehmen und etwas Geld sparen. 
Bei dem Netzteil bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Hoffe konnte helfen

Mfg


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

@Julianbl kannst du mit deiner Graka auch Crysis 3 auf ultra spielen???

ich habe gehört ohne antialaising kann man noch crysis 3 zocken oder würde das auf ultra in auflösung 1680x1050 gehen?

@Joonnaaasss 

ich glaube die fast selbe Graka gibts schon für 199€ 

7950 MSI habe ich bei alternate gesehen wobei eine 7970auch sehr gut wäre, da hat man halt sicherheit 





Legacyy schrieb:


> Die XFX werden über 100°C an den Spannungswandlern, lass da lieber die Finger von.


 
über 100°C OMG dann kann ich nur die MSI nehmen

oder soll ich die Gigabyte nehmen?

http://www.alternate.de/MSI/MSI+R7950_Twin_Frozr_3GD5-OC,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1055860/?


----------



## julianbl (22. September 2013)

die 7950 reicht für deine auflösung locker, auch für fhd, meine grafikarte ist etwas schwächer und schaft crysis mit sehr hohen details. Müsste in 1650x1050 sogar ultra einstellungen schaffen, aber für die zukunft wäre eine 7950/7970 besser wie meine.

Nimm die MSI entweder die 7950 200€ oder 7970 250€ je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ui Tripple Post, da werden sich die Mods aber freuen 

Zu den ach so tollen Ultra Details:
Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion

Und ich würde zur MSI 7970 raten, für 250€ sehr günstig und Leistung pur.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

Gut! ich werde mir Leistung Pur holen da ich nicht mehr mit Low End leben kann und was ich als erstes Testn werde Wird SLENDER THE ARRIVAL natürlich nicht auf low low und 800x600 Sondern auf ULTRA und 1680x1050

bei WoT wirds auch das selbe sein.

und crysis 3 könnt ich in ruhe zocken.

Battlefield 4 wird mit meiner auflösung mehr fps bringen  aber bf4 wird später gekauft.

GTA V werde ich mir noch kaufen, Silent hunter 5 werde ich ausprobieren und und und.

ich habe jetzt so lange mit low end gelebt und dann habe ich mich für hardware interressiert und als lestztes frage ich die leute im PCGH forum da bekommt man gute hilfe

ich werde mir die 7970 kaufen, aber erst so im oktober oder nach weihnachten, die 8000er kommt ja noch^^

erst nochmal abwarten.

aber das meiste hätte ich

gilt das Never Settle auch nach dem Realease der 8000er serie???


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ja das gilt, nur gelten auch noch die Forenregeln hier wegen doppel/triple Whopper ehm posts^^


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ja das gilt auch weiterhin, wie schon erwähnt solltest du deine double triple posts sein lassen und mal die bearbeiten funktion benutzten, die 7970 ist aufjedenfall zu empfehlen da sie momentan extremst billig ist und die 50€ Aufschlag lohnt sich aufjedenfall, wenn solltest du die msi nehmen und mit deinem "Ultra Wahn", selbst die 7970 schafft Crysis 3 nicht auf Ultra 
Crysis 3 ist eine Sache für sich, da beissen sich viele Grakas die Zähne aus, alles andere solltest du auf hohen Einstellungen lange spielen können, mit der Graka

Mfg


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

cooler stift 

Weiß jemand ob auf dem FX 8320 auch dolphin emulator läuft?

und wie läuft das aufm i5?

ich spiele auch ab und zu aufm dolphin emulator da ich noch eine gamecube besitze aber keinen platz für extra fernseher habe.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Nee AMD hat den Anti Dolphin patch drauf. Nur Goldfisch Emulator läuft da drauf.
Man Keksi, warum sollte net laufen?


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ja das gilt auch weiterhin, wie schon erwähnt solltest du deine double triple posts sein lassen und mal die bearbeiten funktion benutzten, die 7970 ist aufjedenfall zu empfehlen da sie momentan extremst billig ist und die 50€ Aufschlag lohnt sich aufjedenfall, wenn solltest du die msi nehmen und mit deinem "Ultra Wahn", selbst die 7970 schafft Crysis 3 nicht auf Ultra
> Crysis 3 ist eine Sache für sich, da beissen sich viele Grakas die Zähne aus, alles andere solltest du auf hohen Einstellungen lange spielen können, mit der Graka
> 
> Mfg


 
wie meinst du ? sie schafft kein Crysis 3? auf ultra?

wie ist denn die Sapphire R7970 OC?


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Es wäre schön, wenn du neben deinen Problemen auch mal auf die Hinweise aus der Community eingehen würdest. Du hast jetzt zwei Mal den Hinweis bekommen, keine Doppel- oder Dreifach-Beiträge zu fabrizieren, also liegt es jetzt an dir. Die Forenregeln hast du ja heute erst bei deiner Registrierung gelesen, oder? 

Notorische Doppelposter bekommen auch gerne mal ein kleines Strafkärtchen.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Schafft auch keine Titan die bis zu 1050€ kostet 
Es gibt Killerspiele, nur solche Einstellungen braucht kein Mensch, da du keinen Unterschied siehst von ultra zu sehr sehr hoch.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Solltee keinen beachtenswerter Unterschied geben, sowie es aussieht braucht das Programm nicht sehr viel und es wird mit beiden Cpus laufen, wahrscheinlich mit dem i5 besser, wobei ich nicht weiss ob die Anwendung 8 kerne unterstützt so wie ich das gelesen hab nur 2


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nee AMD hat den Anti Dolphin patch drauf. Nur Goldfisch Emulator läuft da drauf.
> Man Keksi, warum sollte net laufen?


 
ok mein letzter post für heute: ich hoffe ihr habt nochmal verständnis wegen dem doppelpost

weil meine alte cpu nur 50% bis 70% leistung bei dolphin emulator spielen brachte und beim ton war immer so ein lag 

zurzeit habe ich einen sekunden lag(z.b. wenn ein video läuft oder musik dann gibts drinne immer solche lags aber egal)

sorry letzter post für heut


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Du kannst ruhig posten nur keine doppel/triple posts, also zwischen deinen Beiträgen müssen auch andere posten und nicht du 2 und mehr Beiträge hintereinander um so deinen Thread nach oben zu drücken.
Glaub der Begriff Doppelpost war dir nicht ganz klar.
Warum du Ton Probleme hast beim Emu kann dir schlecht jmd sagen, eine Ferndiagnose ist schwierig.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. September 2013)

hmm :/ ist aber öfters so mit dem ton:/ 

Habe gehört das, dass an der festplatte liegt

oder an der soundkarte, sowie arbeitsspeicher

habe mir jetzt einen pc erstellt bei alternate und der kam auf 636€ ich versuch mal den link zu kopieren:

ALTERNATE

dort ist die MSI R7950 für 199€

50€ mehr und ich habe ein 7970 das ist wahnsinn

in einem video habe ich den FX 8320 gesehn mit einer 7950 und die FPS waren bei 30-45 Schaffe ich Mehr FPS das mit dem selben prozessor und der HD 7970???? oder liegts an der CPU??


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Siehst du unter deinen Beiträgen nicht dein Bearbeiten Button?
Warum tust du das, gerade schrieb noch der Mod was dazu, aber du lässt es nicht.
Kein Kommentar mehr zu deinen Beiträgen,weil du bewusst dich nicht an die Regeln hälst.


----------



## Legacyy (23. September 2013)

Alternate....


----------



## Kekskrieger (24. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ist denn mindfactory zu empfehlen?


in einem video habe ich den FX 8320 gesehn auf crysis 3 mit einer 7950 und die FPS waren bei 30-45 Schaffe ich Mehr FPS das mit dem selben prozessor und der HD 7970???? oder liegts an der CPU??


----------



## Kekskrieger (26. September 2013)

Da jetzt die R9 modelle angekündigt sind würde ich fragen wie ihr die R9 270 und 280X findet.

wenn die R9 290X nur 499€ kostet ist'se gekauft

hab ja gesagt das ich auf die generation warte.

wird die 270 ausreichen für die nächsten games? bin da so am überlegen da diese grafikkarte nur 2GB Ram hat.

ähm hätte da noch ne frage wenn dur zu meiner frage nachschaust


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wie gut die neuen Grakas sind, wird sich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen zeigen, wenn die getestet werden und erhältlich sind.


----------



## Kekskrieger (27. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ok und gibts hier noch Nvidia alternativen? und intel alternativen?


----------



## Kekskrieger (28. September 2013)

*kein bild mehr*

Habe mir jetzt das Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 gekauft, habe aber gehört das man mit dem board die 8 kerne nicht richtig ausnutzen kann, also die maximale leistung 


ist das mainboard denn gut?????????

unterstüzt das auch noch meine alte athlon 2 x3 425? ich kann damit schließlich cores unlocken

Habe jetzt alles angeschlossen und da stand System failure Hardware or Software , Windows files, liegts an der Festplatte? oder das ich den alten Athlon benztz habe???

@rosingatton

naja habe die alten teile meines pcs auf das neue board gesteckt(provisorisch)und meine festplatte angeschlossen dort stand dann aber windows files failur
please insert disc etc. Das habe ich dann gemacht und dann stand das immer noch da. Dann habe ich das nochmal neugestartet nachdem ich kruz im bios war und die kingston auf 1600mhz laufen lies sowie einen core unlock hatte ich plötzlich kein bild mehr obwohl die lüfter liefen und hdds sowie laufwerke
dann habe ich versucht das bios zu resetten in dem ich 15 minuten die batterie draussen lasse.schließlich habe ich sie wieder eingebaut und immer noch kein unterschied. Das laufwerk öffnet sich auch nicht mehr und die win7 cd rom ist noch drinne. Wie kann ich das installieren? Und vorallem wie kriege ich wieder ein bield her?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Was hast Du abgeschlossen ? 

Win7 frisch draufgezogen ?


----------



## Kekskrieger (29. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Was hast Du abgeschlossen ?
> 
> Win7 frisch draufgezogen ?


 
hab oben alles beschrieben


wie kann ich windows 7 installieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Im Bios das DVD Laufwerk als "First Boot Device" einstellen, dann solltest Du Win7 frisch installieren können.


----------



## Kekskrieger (29. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Im Bios das DVD Laufwerk als "First Boot Device" einstellen, dann solltest Du Win7 frisch installieren können.


 
Vielen Dank.

Installiert gerde frisch win7 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Im Bios das DVD Laufwerk als "First Boot Device" einstellen, dann solltest Du Win7 frisch installieren können.


 
hab jetzt win7 installiert.

Wo muss ich das wlan anschließen vom meinem alten pc? Ich sehe nur usb, speaker,cha fan, und panel 1 wo soll ich das jetzt anschließen?

Welche Komponenten empfiehlt ihr mir jetzt?

Welches gehause, welches netztei, Graka, und Prozessor, irgendwie kann ich meine CPU nicht unlocken, wo muss ich da sein im Bios was einstellen?


----------



## Kekskrieger (30. September 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ich bräuchte jetzt ganz dringend hilfe und zwar habe ivh so ein kleines 4poliges wlan chipmodul, wo soll ich das anschließen? Oder soll ich mir eine wlan karte kaufen?


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Was für ein WLAN Chipmodul ist das ? Leider können wir noch nicht gedankenlesen, wir arbeiten aber daran .


----------



## Kekskrieger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Das Wlan modul heist: AZUREWAVE, IEEEE 802.11 b/g/n Wireless USB module

Model name:RTL1891RU

dann müsste ich doch bei USB anschließen?


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich kann das Teil nicht finden : product

Wenn da ein USB Anschluss dran ist, wird es wohl auch daran angeschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> Das Wlan modul heist: AZUREWAVE, IEEEE 802.11 b/g/n Wireless USB module
> 
> Model name:RTL1891RU
> 
> dann müsste ich doch bei USB anschließen?



Wenn das ein USB Modul ist kannst du dir denken wo es angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Kekskrieger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich kann das Teil nicht finden : product
> 
> Wenn da ein USB Anschluss dran ist, wird es wohl auch daran angeschlossen.


 
Das teil das ich meine sieht so aus: http://www.ger-pol.nazwa.pl/pliki/zd/wifi/aw-nu118/m/P2270511.jpg

Jetzt weiss ich nicht wo ich das anschliessen soll, da steht ja USB drauf und habe auch aufm MB gehabt und wuerde wissen wo ich das genau einstecken soll?

Oder soll ich mir eine Wlan Karte kaufen? Ich brauche dringend Hilfe!


Geschrieben mit nokia,lumia 925


----------



## Kekskrieger (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Entschuldigung, wenn ich den bearbeiten button nicht benutze aber ich habe mir jetzt das cooltek ct-ki\ct-kII geholt, ist das normal das das Netzteil so kurze kabel hat? Oder ist es besser ein400watt netzteil zu kaufen, 400 w reichen doch aus oder? Welches netzteil wuerdet ihr empfehlen,(guenstig,gut,leise)? Lohnt sich denn eine Wlan Karte? Und wenn ja dann welche?(auch fuer online Spiele)


Das ue gibts hier irgendwie nicht deshalb so schreibweise

Per, lumia


----------



## Kekskrieger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zu einer Workstation Grafikkarte?kann man mit der auch spiele spielen? oder sind die gedacht für 3d modellierung?

mfg


----------



## ztrew (7. Oktober 2013)

NT würde ich dir ein e9 von bequiet empfehlen. Da kann man schon 480W nehmen. Internet Karten bringen meistens wenig bis garnichts. Und diese Karten sind eher nicht für gaming geeignet und dafür auch maßlos überteuert.


----------



## Kekskrieger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Reichen da wirklich 480W weil ich da so bedenken habe wegen der R9 280X:

 mein aktueller pc: 2festplatten,1laufwerk,MB:asrock extreme 3 970,cpu: amd athlon 2 X3 425, Graka: HD 4550 Sapphire 512MB +lüfter,gehäuse: Cooltek K3,NT FSP Group 350W


 mein fertiger pc: ASrock Extreme 3 970, AMD FX-8320,Radeon R9 280X(alternative: GTX760), NT: 450-650W BeQuiet,gehüse COOLTEK K3,

reichen bei den komponenten die watt?

:/


----------



## ztrew (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was davon die neue konfig wird aber wenn nur eine Grafikkarte verwendet wird reichen normal die 480W gut aus.


----------



## Kekskrieger (9. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt sind ja die ersten Tests draußen, und mich würds interressieren ob ein BeQuiet E9 Straight 450W ausreicht, für eine R9 270X, 280X? dazu kommt noch der FX 8320. Reichen da 450W aus? oder gibts auch NTs mit 480w? wäre hilfreich. ich bräuchte ein netzteil was um die 40-70€ kostet aber muss auch gut sein ^^

Danke!


hilft mir hier jemand noch oder soll ich einen neuen thread erstellen?

Antwortet hier noch jemand auf meine Fragen? hab das gefühl... :O


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Oktober 2013)

Nimm eine hd 7970, die r9 280x gibts erst in ein paar wochen gut verfügbar. Dazu das e9 480 watt


----------



## Kekskrieger (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Und  das wird reichen für den FX8320 oder 8350, bin da noch am überlegen, aber die haben ja 125W TDP also müsste FX 8350 gleich viel verbrauchen.

eine 7970 ist interessant, aber wenn AMD jetzt keine R9 in den shop gibt hole ich mir eine Nvidia, nur dann weiß ich nicht welche.

PhysX finde ich nämlich sehr interessant.


----------



## Oozy (11. Oktober 2013)

Kekskrieger schrieb:


> Meine 7970 ist interessant, aber wenn AMD jetzt keine R9 in den shop gibt hole ich mir eine Nvidia, nur dann weiß ich nicht welche.


Wenn GTX 770 die MSI Twin Frozr (leiseste) oder die Inno 3D iChill (kühlste)



> PhysX finde ich nämlich sehr interessant.


PhysX kannste mehr oder weniger knicken. Da mit den neuen Grafikkarten (ab 6xx) die Compute Leistung reduziert wurde (was PhysX braucht), merkst du den Effekt gar nicht. Ob du niedrige oder hohe PhysX-Einstellungen anwendest: der einzige Unterschied liegt darin, dass die Grafikkarte auf hohen Einstellungen einknicken wird. Optisch bekommst du zwar keine Verbesserungen, ausser du siehst gerne Dia-Shows...


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wenn Du die CPU noch nicht hast, kaufe die nicht. Nimm einen i5 4570, oder den Xeon 1230v3 oder den i5 4670K.

Die ziehen alle die AMDs ab.

Zu PhysX ein Zitat von Thresh : Physx kannst du vergessen.

Wenn du Physx in einem Physx Titel auf Maximum stellst knickt die Grafikkarte ein und du hast eine Dia Show.
Mit Medium oder Low Einstellungen läuft es zwar sieht aber nicht anderes aus als ohne.

Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn Nvidia den Grafikkarten die Compute Leistung beschneidet um sie effizienter zu machen und "vergisst" dass die Compute Leistung bei Physx wichtig ist. 

Und ja, das BeQuiet 480 Watt Netzteil reicht für auch für die stromsaufenden AMDs .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

physX schafft jeder i5/i7 ab sandy bridge in mittlerer bis hoher stufe flüssig, da muss die graka praktisch nicht ran


----------



## black977 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

hatte jetzt keine Lust alles zu lesen....

Aber ich würd auf jedenfall empfehlen im CB oder Luxx aus 2ter Hand zu kaufen 30% günstiger bzw. einen schönen pretestet und dann hast du wirklich ruhe für die nächsten 2 jahre (pcgh MArktplatz... kann ich leider noch nix zu sagen bin hier seit 2008 hatte aber nie den drang groß zu schreiben^^)


----------



## Kekskrieger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Zitat: Wenn Du die CPU noch nicht hast, kaufe die nicht. Nimm einen i5 4570, oder den Xeon 1230v3 oder den i5 4670K.

Also mit der CPU kann ich das nicht mehr ändern da ich mir schon das ASrock 970 Extreme 3 AM3+  Board gekauft habe, und dort meine athlon 2 x3 noch drauf verwende, bald wird sie aber abgelöst auf nen FX-8320 bzw. FX-8350. als grafikkarte hatte ich mir dann eine AMD Radeon HD 7970 vorgestellt, oder R9 280X.

klar weiß ich das intel stromspart und besser ist aber, als ich gesehen habe das das auch meine alte athlon 2 cpu unterstüzt konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ja dann. Nimm aber wenn den 8320. Der 8350 ist die gleiche CPU, nur etwas höher getaktet. Das kannst Du auch selbst .


----------



## Kekskrieger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Auf der herstellerseite von AMD setht aber man sollte ein 500W netzteil haben, da bin ich unsicher :/ ich werde bestimmt auch die CPU übertakten, und vielleicht kaufe ich mir eine OC 7970.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Falls Du den 8320 übertaktest und eine 7970 OC dazu nimmst, würde ich auch eine Nummer größer nehmen : be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit denen bist Du definitiv auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Das was auf der Seite steht kann man vergessen, das ist nur für billig Netzteile mit 500W für 20€.

Je nach Budget würd ich eins der hier nehmen:
Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180), be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223), be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191), be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.31 (E9-500W/BN192) | Geizhal


----------



## Kekskrieger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Da finde ich das be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) ganz interressant nur ob das auch die 430W aushält, ich meine wenn man so ungefähr mit CPU+GPU auf 380W kommt + 25% dann reichen 430W doch nicht mehr aus zum übertakten oder? da wäre vielleicht ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ganz sinnvoll oder ein be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) wobei ich gehört habe das man die die L8/L7 serie vergessen kann. man darf nur E9 nehmen.(wie ich es gehört habe) muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, außerdem würde ich gerne wissen was der untershcied zu den NTs ist. das letzte ist glaube ich etwas teuer, da ich mir meine sachen bei conrad bzw. ARLT kaufe. vielleicht werde ich mir auch mal aus dem internet die sachen bestellen aber so gerade nicht.

Danke für die hilfreiche antwort.

trozdem habe ich halt noch ein paar kleine fragen. stehen im text xD


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Die 430W Modell reicht zwar aus, aber ich würde ich schon zum L8 500W bzw. einem E9 450W raten.

Das L8 ist die die aktuelle "L" Reihe und man kann bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Das L7 (bis 530W) ist technisch schon recht alt und nicht mehr empfehlenswert.

Die E9 Reihe ist technisch besser als die L8 Reihe, hat nen leiseren Lüfter und 2 Jahre länger Garantie.


----------



## Kekskrieger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Achso, hm wusste ich net, aber ich glaub das 2jahre fürs NT reichen 

werd mir glaub ich L8 500W kaufen da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die reichen, hab da mal ausgerechnet was da rauskommt(laut des rechners) 475 und noch was, dann wird doch das 430 nicht ausreichen?

eine HDD braucht ja schon um die 8Watt

AW: Habe aber gehört das die GPU, schon um die 170-250W braucht.liege ich da falsch? die CPU braucht auch noch 125 + 25% mhmhmnm naja mal sehen.Denke da so an die 500W.


Gut 500W L8


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Die Rechner sind alle Schrott, die zeigen gerne mal 100-150W zu viel an.

Und ja, mit dem 500W Modell biste auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Kekskrieger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich denke dann hätte ich alles, 

CPU: FX-8320

GPU: R7970, 7950 bzw. R9 280X oder 270X: ist das eine R9 280X? http://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GIGABYTE+GV-R928XOC-3GD,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1104152/?

und NT: 500W L8

^-^

ich finde irgendwie das das cooltek K3 ziemlich klein ist jedoch denke ich mal das es ausreicht, haben NTs wegen den lüftern als beispiel 132mm lüfter und das andere hat 120mm lüfter gibts da einen größenunterschied? ich bin bestimmt jemand der noch viel lernen muss.(nächstes mal wirds sowieso eine stromspar cpu)

hmm bei conrad sind die grafikkarten wucherpreise.

Kann ich an das BeQuiet L8 500W an eine 8pin grafikkarte anschließen? hab da gesehen es wären nur 2x 6 pin anschlüsse da.

dann erstelle ich mir ein konto bei alternate bzw. mindfactory und bestelle mir sie da.


dann ist das ja gut so.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Kannst Du da erkennen : 2 x 6/8 Pin PCIe Strom ? Screenshot by Lightshot

Beim L8 500 Watt steht : Screenshot by Lightshot

Wo hast Du was gesehen ?


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wenigstens Läuft die kiste, und das nur weil ich die videos auf youtube geguckt habe o.O

muss jetz hal nur noch die 3 teilchen austauschen. Welche version der R9 270X empfiehlt ihr mir?

und bei der R9 280X habe ich gehört 'ne Gigabyte wäre angemessen.

Welchen Lüfter sollte ich nehmen für meinen FX 8320? er sollte leise und kühl sein 

bis 30-35€


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wenn er reinpasst : Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder auch : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Würde auch zu einer 280 raten : Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD), Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G), PowerColor Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDD


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Mein Gehäuse ist das Cooltek K3, welcher passt denn dann?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse ist das Cooltek K3, welcher passt denn dann?


 
OC in dieser Keksdose kannst Du aber auch vergessen .


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich würde auch ein besseres und größeres Gehäuse empfehlen : BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW), Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W), Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (

In die Keksdose werden die Kühler nicht passen


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

hab das gehäuse erst vor ein paar wochen bei arlt gekauft.

:/

http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1254/fazit.jpg

oc kann man vergessen?

ich habe auch meinen Athlon 2 X3 425 auf OC von 2,7GHz auf 3,1GHz getaktet mit standard kühler


----------



## Joonnaaasss (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Der boxed Kühler ist auch nicht schlecht, da wird wenn du kein brachiales Lüftungsystem hast alles "ausreichend" gekühlt, auch in games, sofern du nicht übertakten willst. Allerdings ist ein anderer Kühler meist effizienter und leiser
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Nee, passt schon. Das Gehäuse ist schon gut belüftet und es passen Kühler bis 158mm rein : K3 Evolution - USB 3.0 | K3 Evolution - USB 3.0 | Midi Tower | Cooltek

Selbst mein kleiner Liebling müsste da reinpassen : http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html 

Oder : http://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-4-scmg-4000-a959487.html

http://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-120-100700718-a814357.html

http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-84000000029-a398435.html

Mit dem Standard-Kühler kannst Du übertakten auf jeden Fall vergessen, gerade beim 8320.


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ich kauf mir keinen INTEL damit das klar ist, ich kaufe mir einen AMD FX-8320 und dazu eine R9 280X, ich brauche ansonsten nur noch das NT, ich habe schon alles.

AM3+ ASRock 970 Extreme 3, gehäuse Cooletk K3, und was fehlt ist halt CPU, GPU und NT.


ist vielleicht ne doofe frage aber wo kann ich meine pc komoponenten anzeigen lassen?

Do'h


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich weiss ja das Du dir den miesen 8320 kaufst 

Mit einer R9 280 bin ich einverstanden . 

Netzteil ganz klar : be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Komponenten anzeigen lassen : Speccy - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Do'h

Mein fehler,

das meine ich nicht mit komponenten anzeigen lassen, ich meine diese komponenten im forum beim beitrag xD, also Signatur

ich weiß wie man die komponenten sehen kann, Windoof taste + R dazu DXDIAG und schon sieht man alles.

also beim Kühler dachte ich so an das schöne dingens : Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718)

hier habe ich ein paar screenshots von meinem Desktop:

Man kann im ersten bild auch gut sehen das die CPU bei 3105MHz läuft


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Meinst du die Signatur?
Einfach im Kontrollzentrum auf Signatur klicken und dort alles eintragen was du willst.
Dann einen Haken machen bei Signatur anzeigen.

Du kannst meine Signatur als Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

hmm, hab da häkchen schon drinne, reicht der Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 um zu übertakten, oder für den normalen cpu lüfter?

achso und ich habe noch 2 screenshots von meinem aktuellen pc hochgeladen, was ich noch vergessen habe ist das ich noch das ASRock habe:


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Joa, den "kleinen" Macho habe ich ja auch bei meinen Vorschlägen. Der passt auch ins K3.

Mit dem solltest Du auch locker übertakten können.

Und wenn Du schon übertaktest, musst Du dir die Spannungen und Temps von CPU und GPU auch unter Last (Prime95, Furmark) angucken, nicht im Idle


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> hmm, hab da häkchen schon drinne


 
Das nützt ja nichts wenn nichts in der Signatur steht.


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, den "kleinen" Macho habe ich ja auch bei meinen Vorschlägen. Der passt auch ins K3.
> 
> Mit dem solltest Du auch locker übertakten können.
> 
> Und wenn Du schon übertaktest, musst Du dir die Spannungen und Temps von CPU und GPU auch unter Last (Prime95, Furmark) angucken, nicht im Idle


 
hab ich, meine CPU wird maximal auf 45-47 grad heiß, und manchmal wenn sie sehr viel berechnen muss allerhöchstens auf 55 grad, so war das als sie voll ausgelastet war, und ich habe per speedfan auch alles auf 100% damit bloß nicht zu heiß wird, den macho werd ich mir für den FX dazu kaufen 

Hä, muss ich beim Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 die backplate autauschen? o.O sehe ich gerade in einem video.

oder kann man das irgendwie anders noch "verbauen"?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Natürlich musst Du den Macho 120 montieren, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Irgendeine Backplate von einem anderen Kühler wird wohl kaum passen


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

gibts da vielleicht noch kühler mit der standard plate? beim backplate umbau bin ich noch sehr unsicher, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ey, alles am übertakten, aber beim Kühlereinbau rumtucken geht ja mal gar nicht  .

Da ist nix bei, Kindergeburtstag, wird Zeit das Du das mal lernst


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Klar, aber genau da hab ich angst, das ich was am mainboard kaputtmache deswegen denke ich mal das ich den standard kühler ne weile drauf lassen werde, und später mal einen besseren und leistungsfähigen draufschmeiße, sobald ich übertakten möchte.


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Meinste sowas oder wie Google-Ergebnis für http://myindiapictures.com/pictures/up1/2012/04/funny-computer-cpu-fan-cooling-system-funny-indian-jugaad.jpg


----------



## Kekskrieger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Passt denn diese Graka in mein gehäuse?

60731 - 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Die Graka ist 264mm lang, ins K3 passen Grakas bis 285mm : Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11217-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 (600045852) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die passt also.


----------



## Kekskrieger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Gut, Cool danke


Habe, mir jetzt das netzteil gekauft: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/562555/Be-Quiet-Pure-Power-L8-500-Watt-PC-Netzteil-500-W


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Gutes Teil, ganz frisch auf dem Markt


----------



## Kekskrieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

jetzt habe ich wieder was entdeckt, die hier:PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 (XT2) V2, 2x 3GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-M4DH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

das sie nicht in mein gehäuse passt weiß ich aber ich würde sowieso aufrüsten, das is schon ne hammer graka


und da wollte ich fragen was die an strom frisst denn, von 1000€ auf 485€ ist schon ein preis wo man zuschlagen sollte, ich glaube da reichen 500W nicht oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

das l8 500 watt reicht nicht, nein. besser das dark power pro 10 650 watt


----------



## Kekskrieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

nagut, aber ich denke für alles was es jetzt zurzeit gibt reicht eine r9 280X bzw. 270X


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

So ist es


----------



## Kekskrieger (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Jetzt ist mein L8 angekommen, und ich habe es sofort eingebaut, nur am 20+4 pol stecker kann ich den 4 pol irgendwie nicht draufstecken, da ist so ein plastik was das nicht "zulässt". habe aber gehört das es nicht so schlimm sei wenn der 4 polige setcker vom 20+4 pol nicht drinne ist.


----------



## ztrew (19. Oktober 2013)

Doch der sollte drin sein. Bei meinem NT war es so das man sie richtig aufeinander legen muss das sie richtig sitzen wenn nicht poste am besten mal ein Bild des Steckers.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein L8 angekommen, und ich habe es sofort eingebaut, nur am 20+4 pol stecker kann ich den 4 pol irgendwie nicht draufstecken, da ist so ein plastik was das nicht "zulässt". habe aber gehört das es nicht so schlimm sei wenn der 4 polige setcker vom 20+4 pol nicht drinne ist.


 
Die Plastiklasche ist eigentlich eine Führungshilfe damit der 4 Pin nicht falsch eingesteckt werden kann.
Einfach mal vor dem Einstecken beide Stecker zusammenhalten und dann zusammen einstecken. Das klappt schon.


----------



## Kekskrieger (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

hier habe ich das problem im bild, ich weiß aber nicht ob man das gut sieht.

auf dem 2ten bild sollte man das besser sehen, das kabel krieg ich nämlich nicht weiter durch diese "plastikzähne".
dann ist da noch extra ein bild wo die sachen umkreist sind, letztes bild

es ist zwar nicht gut aufgebaut mit kabelmanagement aber immerhin läuft diese kiste ^-^
bei bild 3 und 4 sieht man meinen aktuellen pc. 
als vorletztes sieht man meine aktuelle HD 4550 von sapphire "primitive" graka, mit abgebautem lüfter.


----------



## Kekskrieger (20. Oktober 2013)

Habe da noch eine frage, welche Nvidia würdet ihr mir als Nvidia alternative empfehlen?

als alternative zur R9 270x, was ich auch cool finde ist das leuchtende Geforce GTX, wobei ich glaube das das nur bei referenzdesigns gibt, oder gibts da noch hersteller wo die des so lassen? z.b. EVGA?

ich dachte so an GTX 660 TI,, GTX 760, GTX 670

ist denn die ASUS Direct CU 2  zu empfehlen ? oder soll ich lieber die Sapphire Dual X nehmen?

von der R9 270x

Reicht eigentlich eine normal GTX 660????

bin da so am überlegen ??


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich würde wenigstens eine 660Ti nehmen, aber für die Kohle kriegst Du schon eine 7950 : PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Musst ja nicht alles bei MF oder HWV bestellen.

Das mit den Plastiklaschen am zusätzlichen 4-Pin (+20) vom Mainboard würe ich übrigens auch nochmal richtig machen. 
Das Teil kann man so an den 20-Pin schieben/stecken, das eine Einheit ergingt und der kleine dann auch richtig sitzt. 
Nimm noch mal raus und fummel ein bisschen, fummeln macht Spaß


----------



## Kekskrieger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir bis jetzt meine sachen immer bei conrad bestellt und gekauft oO

ich habe mich jetzt entschieden für die R9 270X Direct CU 2 TOP, ist sie das wert oder soll ich doch lieber woanders zugreifen?

ok,muss am MB dann nochmal gucken


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Bei Conrad ist die 30,- Euro teurer als bei Hardwareversand


----------



## Kekskrieger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ich weiß, deswegen muss ich auch wieder nachsparen, für meine CPU :|



Ist denn die Direct CU 2 zu empfehlen? oder soll ich mir eine GTX 660 von zotac in der AMP edition kaufen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Die Asus ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Das sind meistens die leisesten und kühlsten Karten, gerade unter Last. Diese Direct CUII Kühlung ist echt 

Ich kann zocken was ich will, meine 7950 bleibt unhörbar und eiskalt bis max. lauwarm


----------



## Kekskrieger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Das hört sich ja gut an, wollte mir nämlich schon morgen  diese kaufen : Grafikkarte Asus AMD Radeon

oder empfiehlst du mir diese?: Grafikkarte Asus AMD Radeon

habe aber nur 296€ maximum von daher würde nur noch dieses gehen :Grafikkarte Sapphire AMD Radeon

ist echt schwierig die wahl :/


ich hoffe die passt noch in mein gehäuse


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Alle viel zu teuer. Ich würde bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand bestellen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

habs jetzt mitm kabel hinbekommen, man musste den 4 pin darunter, also unter dem plastik von 20 pin stecken, und dann hats endlich geklappt 

meine Graka habe ich noch nicht gekauft, allerdings bin ich noch sehr am überlegen, GTX 660 TI oder R9 270X, eine GTX 660 TI? welche? EVGA oder Zotac? bei der R9 270X weiß ich es ja, ASUS


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ah, gut, und wie siehts mit der größe der R9 270X aus? finde irgenwie keine daten von der größe

hab jetz ein video zur r9 270X von asus gesehen und die ist auch nicht die leiseste :http://www.tomshardware.de/amd-radeon-r9-270x-roundup-test,testberichte-241406-6.html

da ist die MSI besser.

OMG Die kauf ich mir:http://www.alternate.de/MSI/MSI+R9_270X_Gaming,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1104403/?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Kartenvergleich : AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> ah, gut, und wie siehts mit der größe der R9 270X aus? finde irgenwie keine daten von der größe...



Hast Du doch gerade selbst verlinkt - einfach ein paar Seiten vorblättern (Seite 3):
Einbaumaße und Gewicht - AMD Radeon R9 270X im Test: Boardpartner-Karten im Endlos-Roundup - inkl. Videos

Da hast Du die echten Einbaumaße samt Beschreibung und das Kartengewicht noch dazu.


----------



## Kekskrieger (22. Oktober 2013)

ich hab mich jetzt zur MSI umentschieden 

Zitat : Hast Du doch gerade selbst verlinkt - einfach ein paar Seiten vorblättern

Do'h

Habe mir sie jetzt bestellt, lese jetzt erst das die MSI kaum kühlreserven hat oO was soll ich jetzt machen?


MSI R9 270X Gaming OC - AMD Radeon R9 270X im Test: Boardpartner-Karten im Endlos-Roundup - inkl. Videos


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

laut dem Test ist sie aber immer noch die leiseste...

 "Die Temperaturen ermitteln wir mit einem Loop in _Unigine Heaven_, was am Ende auch so ziemlich der härtesten Situation entsprechen sollte, die beim Gaming auftreten kann. Meist liegen diese Temperaturen abhängig vom Spiel allerdings etwas darunter."

 ob eine Graka unter absoluter Last nun 70°C hat oder 77°C dürfte bißchen egal sein; ich würde sie testen und einfach gucken...meine 760gtx mit, vermutlich dem sehr ähnlichem Kühler, wird teilweise bis ca. 67°C warm, aber es herrscht Stille, das ist mir persönlich wichtiger und die Karte bringts nicht um


----------



## Kekskrieger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

ok danke, kann ich meinen athlon 2 x3 425 mit dem UCC irgenwie anders unlocken?

nee nee habs nochmal versucht und klappt dicke nicht  §)


----------



## Kekskrieger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

oO habe jetzt meine Graka bekommen, die is leise, kühl und hat viel leistung 

jetzt seh ich immer öfters das der FX 8320 kein echter 8 kerner wäre o.O dabei dachte ich immer ein fx-4xxx ist ein 4kerner ein 6xxx ein 6kerner, und ein 8xxx ein 8kerner, hab sowas gelesen da stand, er hätte 4 dualcore module. ist er jetz ein 8core oder ein 4core? reicht auch ein 63xx????


Gibt's auch spiele  die 8 kerne unterstützen???


----------



## Legacyy (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Das 8-Kerner Gebrabbel ist alleine das Marketing vom AMD 

Kerne hat der FX gar keine.
Die CPU hat 4 Module mit jeweils 2 Integer-Einheiten.

Alles hier nachzulesen:
Test: AMD „Bulldozer“
Ein schwarzer Mittwoch


----------



## Kekskrieger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

reicht ein Fx-63xx auch???

bin da so am überlegn, ein fx 6300 ist aber iwie schneller oO:http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FX-8320-CPU-256470/Tests/Test-FX-8320-FX-6300-FX-4300-Vishera-1032556/

was soll ich nehmen, vielleicht wird nämlich durch mantle mehr fps und 8kerne unterstüzt,deswegen bin ich gerade am zweifeln vom 63xx, 6kerne werden in BF4 ja schon ausgenutzt.

ich weiß echt nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.


Jetzt ist es die letzte große frage, FX-6300 oder 8320?????


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Ich würde erstmal ne Kiste Bier empfehlen, und dazu ein paar Wanne-Eickeler Heilkräuter inhalieren


----------



## Kekskrieger (26. Oktober 2013)

:/ Fx-6300 kostet ein paar € weniger, aber ob er das wert ist weiß ich nicht, reicht er denn für alle gängigen spiele aus heutzutage?

oO 15 seiten, naja neue signatur


----------



## Duvar (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner Da sagen wir doch alle:


----------



## Kekskrieger (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Meine CPU fehlt aber ncoh


----------



## Duvar (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wurden doch zig Vorschläge gemacht, musste dich auch mal entscheiden meen Jung, oder lies mal paar Tests und schau was deinen Ansprüchen am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Kekskrieger (27. Oktober 2013)

bin grad so am schwanken, fx-6300 oder fx-8320

das problem ist ob ich mit dem FX-8320 mehr framerates habe als mitm 6300

was jetz? FX-8320 oder FX6300? welcher standard kühler ist besser?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Wenn Dir der Aufpreis zum FX 8320 nicht weh tut, würde ich den kaufen.

Der boxed Kühler für die CPU's bis 95 Watt TDP ist OK, die anderen sind recht laut.


----------



## Kekskrieger (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Habe mir jetzt den FX-8320 gegönnt  weil ich da an mantle gedacht habe, wegen 8core support.

Ich werde aber anfangs den boxed verwenden ist das ok? Wegen der lebensdauer, er soll ja schließliech lange halten.

Wäre der xigmatek loki eine gute wahl? Ich bräuchte da einen relativ kleinen kühler wegen meinem gehäuse. Cooltek k3.

Ein paar vorschläge von 30-40euro wären gut, ich glaube nämlich nicht das der beqiuet dark rock pro in mein gehäuse passt, und wenn dann zieht er mit seinen 500gramm das mainboard vom gehäuse 

Danke.

Allerdings habe ich zu den kühlern immernoch die frage ob es auch welche gibt die standard backplate nutzen weil so ein mainboard ausbau ganz schön aufwand hat :/


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Der hier sollte ins Cooltek K3 passen und hat eine gute Kühlleistung: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 

Ohne Backplate gibt es nur relativ kleine Kühler, Übertakten ist damit keine so gute Idee, z.B. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo


----------



## Kekskrieger (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Kann mir jemand dringend helfen wieso meine Windows leiste immer verschwindet?, der start button ist noch da aber die leiste ist weg, wo man die einzelnen fenster sieht, irgendwie macht das der pc so oft  was soll ich da jetzt machen? ich habe versucht einen screenshot zu machen aber funzt vll irgendwie nicht, habs trozdem drinne.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste, dann auf Eigenschaften und dort den Haken raus bei Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden, dann übernehmen und ok klicken.


----------



## Kekskrieger (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

nein das war es nicht, mit dem ausblenden usw. das war irgendso ein virus, kp warum er das ab und zu macht, aber kommen wir zum kühler zurück, welcher beqiuet würde bei mir passen? und welcher kühler ist noch empfehlenswert? für 20-40€??? außer thermalright HR 02 Macho 120 ...

das mit der taskleiste ist aber irgendwie komisch weil ich nicht mal mehr die leiste sehe, erst als ich ein spiel oder eine andere anwendung im vollbildmodus an hatte war sie wieder da ??? O.O oO

bis morgen.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Kekskrieger schrieb:


> aber kommen wir zum kühler zurück, welcher  beqiuet würde bei mir passen? und welcher kühler ist noch  empfehlenswert? für 20-40€??? außer thermalright HR 02 Macho 120  ...



Das wäre wohl der einzige von be Quiet, der passen würde: be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kekskrieger (31. Oktober 2013)

ich habe ein problem mit der treiber installation von AMD, da kommt immer diese fehlermeldung:

---------------------------
NSIS Error
---------------------------
Installer integrity check has failed. Common causes include
incomplete download and damaged media. Contact the
installer's author to obtain a new copy.

More information at:
Why do I get NSIS Error - NSIS
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
Grafikkarten treiber, R9 200 series alles ist richtig gemacht worden nur immer dann wenn ich die exe datei öffnen will kommt diese fehlermeldung

JETZT GEHT ES WIEDER,musste nur meine Internet security ausschalten

wo kann ich den ZeroCore modus aktiviren? ich habe mal auf meine graka geschaut und die lüfter drehen immernoch sich bei schwarzem bildschirm


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Normaler Weise ist der immer aktiv.


----------



## Kekskrieger (1. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

muss ich beim custom kühler wirklich das mainboard ausbauen?


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Meinst du jetzt wenn du einen neuen CPU Kühler einbauen willst?
Ist besser das Mainboard auszubauen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (3. November 2013)

hmm, mal sehen, also wirklich lust das MB auszubauen habe ich keine  aber ich hätte da noch eine frage wenn es hier jemanden gibt der sich mit dolphin emulator auskennt. ich habe jetzt ja meinen FX und da wollte ich fragen wie ich bestimmte soundlags gefixt bekomme, immer bei sequenzen bekomme ich soundlags, bei mir ist alles bei DSound und 48000KHz, bei audio dumpen kein häkchen, und bei DSP HLE

ich werd mir nochmal V.3.0 herunterladen bb


naja mit der leistung wird man wohl nicht so viel machen können, weil es ab sequenzen auch auf 68% geht bzw. 70 oder 80, selten 100

ich suche iegentlich einen eher kleinen kühler, natürlich nicht zu klein aber ich dachte da so an Xigmatek Loki oder den thermaltake, gibts da noch kühler die kleiner sind oder welche wo ich nicht das MB ausbauen muss :^)

Wie kann ich eigentlich den Boost anschalten von meinem FX sodass er auf 4GHz springt, und nochwas, ich hab da an der Graka so nen Knopf gesehen für was ist der da?


----------



## Monsjo (4. November 2013)

Der Boost.müsste.automatisch anspringen, wenn es Last gibt. 
Der Knopf an der Karte ist für's zweite BIOS, ist für relativ uninteressant.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Der Turbo Modus der CPU ist normaler Weise aktiv.
Allerdings taktet der sich nur dann hoch wenn die Kerne entsprechend belastet werden. 
Das musst du mal ausprobieren mit Programmen die nur auf einem Kern laufen und Programmen die auf allen Kernen laufen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (8. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

doch der knopf ist interressant, das ist mein erster selbstbau pc


----------



## Monsjo (8. November 2013)

Du wirst wohl kein Modbios auf deine Karte klatschen, oder?


----------



## Kekskrieger (9. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

jo, ich wollt halt nur wissen was das fürn knop is , jetzt ist aber meine wichtigste Frage des Tages: Gibt es denn kühler wo ich das Mainboard nicht ausbauen muss und die Plate nicht austauschen muss, also für die Standard Plate, ich kaufe mir heute nämlich meinen kühler(Arlt) und möchte einen kühler verbauen wo es kurz und knapp geht , hab jetzt eher weniger Lust das MB nochmal Rauszuhauen, hinter der CPU, ist so ein kleines Fenster wo ich ebenfalls zugriff auf die backplate habe, kann das damit zu tun haben das ich das Mainboard nicht unbedingt auszubauen brauche? Jedenfalls suche ich einen kühler für das CoolTek K3 und er muss gut genug kühlen für 3,5GHz sowie LEISE sein, warum Groß? weil ich jetzt mir nur ganz leise Sachen gekauft habe, die MSI R9 270X höre ich garnicht, mein NT auch nicht, die Gehäuse kühler auch fast nicht, aber den CPU KÜHLER der ist einfach net mehr zu ertragen  aber wenn mir jetz jemand schnell was raussucht, geb ich n like


----------



## Monsjo (9. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Also, du musst das Mainboard nie ausbauen, ist halt leichter. Wie wäre es damit:  Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und welches Case hattest du nochmal?


----------



## Softy (9. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Also, du musst das Mainboard nie ausbauen, ist halt leichter. Wie wäre es damit:  Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Den  habe ich gestern erst verbaut. Ist ein guter und ziemlich leiser Kühler


----------



## Kekskrieger (9. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

COOLTEK K3 ==> Case

Allerdings, kaufe ich mir meinen kühler bei ARLT, und ich finde den thermalright dort nicht


----------



## Monsjo (9. November 2013)

*AW: 500 bis 950€ Gaming Eigenbau pc? Wechsel von alten Aldi Pc auf Selbstbau*

Dann müsste der True Spirit passen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (9. November 2013)

-.- ihr seid echt witzig.


----------

